# Josef Bogner gets honorary Ph.D



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a quote from Jan Bastmeijer off of the Crypts List:

_As you probably know, Josef Bogner was and is very active in the waterplant hobby, with special interest in the aroid genera Cryptocoryne and Lagenandra. In these genera he is honored: Cryptocoryne bogneri (Rataj 1975), and Lagenandra bogneri (de Wit, 1978), both species from Sri Lanka.

Claus-Dieter Junge of the Aqua Planta group from southern Germany was at the promotion in Botany of Josef at March 5, 2004, and took some pictures. See the pictures at:

http://www.home.zonnet.nl/Cryptocoryne/default.htm

Jan Bastmeijer_


----------

